# Aviator Sikorsky -- Strange Bezel



## dmrvos (Nov 11, 2005)

I ran across a picture of this Poljot watch -- their Aviator Sikorsky model.

For the life of me, I can't figure out what the numbers on this bezel are for. I presume that the 15,30,45 markings between each Major Increment are 1/4, 1/2, and 3/4 of an hour.

But, the Major Increments are baffling: they go from 1 to 15 (or I suppose 16 once you go full circle).









What is this all about and do you think it has any real function on this watch?










-- Dan


----------



## dmrvos (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh, one more thing. I zoomed in on the small inner dial markings in red. They also go from 1 to 15. Again, I can't see a hand which would point to these markings...

-- Dan


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

That is a hard one, I have only half of the answer,

The inner red scale and the moveble bezel would allow you to track two of the unknown thing







, so one would be in the home timezone and the other in another timezone.

"each Major Increment are 1/4, 1/2, and 3/4 of an hour" It cant be an hour

So who uses a clock that goes to 16 in a day?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Mad idea so no laughing please....

In chrono mode maybe the second hand whizzes round really fast, so the 15, 30, 45 is for fractions of a second?

The 15 is red and the mark after it is 1, so the dial is 1 to 15. So in chrono the second hand goes 4x normal speed?

well its late









andy


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

it's Russia...

so..

how much bread costs that day?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It appears to be based (in part) on the Lindbergh `Angle Hour Watch`which was designed by Charles Lindbergh and (AFKIK) used on his solo flight across the Atlantic, this picture shows a modern Longines replica....










This I think is another earlier version....










If you do a google you should find on another forum details on how the `Angle Hour Watch` is used


----------

